# Rubbishboys-Frozen beading



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Sorry about the dodgy quality but I had to take a photo of these this morning.

Rubbishboys-Dodo Juiced Edition 2 layers.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL mine were exactly the same the other morning. like little icey Don Kings


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Dingo2002 said:


> like little icey Don Kings


Oh yeah, I see what you mean.:lol:


----------



## daveg (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

cool, bet ya wanna go along and flick them off, lmao


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

That looks mad! Im getting great results from his wax and the Dodo Juice version, went back to a customers last week after doing their car the day before and the beading was the tightest I have ever seen. Was with Original Edition


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice Ice.
:newbie: here only my second post so please be kind.

Heres mine with 2 layers of Colly 476



















Not so cool as yours


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Hey they are great also, A much better quality pic also:thumb:

Edit: Sorry, welcome along to DW


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Hey they are great also, A much better quality pic also:thumb:
> 
> Edit: Sorry, welcome along to DW


Thanks, I think I've seen you somewhere else I won't tell Tim:lol:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

ashg said:


> Thanks, I think I've seen you somewhere else I won't tell Tim:lol:


Blimey, thats worrying, I know a couple of Tims neither into cars, any clues?

Edit: Penny just dropped, Doh! CYC!


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Blimey, thats worrying, I know a couple of Tims neither into cars, any clues?
> 
> Edit: Penny just dropped, Doh! CYC!


You got it:thumb:

Ash.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

had much the same beading on my car yesterday morning. the droplets eventually defrosted enough to come off the car, but at that point were still ice. unfortunately that was at 70mph down the motorway, and the lad in the VW golf behind me was not impressed, as he suddenly got a hail storm out of the blue! :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cool pics :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Ash, are you coming to the meet on Saturday?


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

freon warrior said:


> Ash, are you coming to the meet on Saturday?


I would love to come but someone may spot a swirl on my paint 

Only joking. I don't think I can make it


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Thats a shame, I saw my paintwork today and was ashamed! Might have to take the wife's Mini


----------

